# All my tools stolen!!!



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Went out to van this morning and found this!:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:

Black marks are from fingerprinting by officer.

What you should see in van:

1-Big mechanics tool box full of specialty tools( 5-crimpers, good selection of turbo torch tips, 10-ridgid cutters and many, many others. 
1-General leak detector.
1-Spartan 300 1/2 cable 100' w/ modified pnumatic tires!!!! Priceless!!!:furious:
1- General mini rooter for sinks.
125' 7/8 ridgid sectional cable. They left the old suitcase k-60. Its my back up.
1- 14" gas concrete saw. (put it in van for job this week)
Hand tool bag full of tools. Will miss the klien pvc cutters!
1- plug in Milwaukee sawzall. 

They left 2 jackhammers and my 4 pcs 18v Milwaukee set. 

I figured around $7200.00 for every thing. Only $4000.00 is covered under my liability ins. 

There is one suspect right now. I dont like to accuse too soon but I'll let you know how it turns out.

Life goes on. Just venting!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Unreal.

Scumbags like that piss me off.

Hopefully they catch them and you get the tools back.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!:furious:

That's painful man.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Damnit! Sorry about your loss, hope they get shot on the next one they try and rob


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to see this.
I hope the dirt bags get whats coming to them.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you need the mesh*

we had those ford vans for a long time and had trouble till we put the steel cage mesh in all the windows.
had it strapped and bolted to the door body and you could not get through it from the outside to save your soul...

they dont like to get near the steel mesh stuff cause it reminds them of their last bus ride to prison...:laughing::yes:
and it makes too much noise trying to bash through the metal.....

I got 3 sets of the stuff mothballed in the back office that we took off our ford trucks for side and back doors..

pay for the shipping and you can have a set


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Your stuff is for ever gone and if he was lucky he got about 300 to 600 for your stuff

It happen many times to me and they caught the guy that night and all he had left was my measuring tape and 300 in cash

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> we had those ford vans for a long time and had trouble till we put the steel cage mesh in all the windows.
> had it strapped and bolted to the door body and you could not get through it from the outside to save your soul...
> 
> they dont like to get near the steel mesh stuff cause it reminds them of their last bus ride to prison...:laughing::yes:
> ...


Thanks Mark! That's real generous. But I was already thinking about trading it for something with better with gas mileage.
Hopefully the guy gets some good crack for all his effort!:no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Hopefully the sob overdoses on it, too


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Mother F'errrrrrrssssssss


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hit the pawn shops and try to find your stuff. Hopefully the douchbags used the driver's license and there's a record of who pawned your tools.

Sorry to hear about the tools that were stolen. I know how much a plumber's tools cost.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Those mesh screens in addition to tinted windows make a big difference.

That's a real bummer about your tools. Sorry about that.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that straight up sucks!!!! :furious::furious::furious:

Hope they find who did it and put them in jail for a long time. How hard could it be for the police to find them? Have people watching local pawn shops and keep an eye on craigslist. Where else they gonna sell that stuff? 

The penalties should go well beyond stolen property, as they stole your ability to earn at least one weeks pay, and in all honesty, without a detailed list of what you had, you'll be weeks and possibly months recouping. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. My trucks lock up like Fort Knox.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Officer told me now all pawn shops fingerprint so more than likely it will be dispersed on the streets. Or like OS said, he'll get 300 for everything.

Im thankful to have good plumber friends who already assured me whats theres is mine until I can replace everything plus my dads a 40 year retired plumber whos got gobs of tools. Of course most of them are older than me.Lol


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Im thankful to have good plumber friends who already assured me whats theres is mine until I can replace everything


That's some good friends - show's what they think of you.

Sorry about your trouble and I hope things work out in the end.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That sucks man, I hope they catch the pos scumbag that stole your stuff.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

That blows! In the past 3 months I've had 2 Gps units stolen from my truck.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Thanks Mark! That's real generous. But I was already thinking about trading it for something with better with gas mileage.
> Hopefully the guy gets some good crack for all his effort!:no:


 
no problem....

we went through a lot of windows till we put the steel mesh 
on the inside.... they would not even make the effort once they saw the stuff


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I had my van broken into in 97. The so-called security guard at my apartment watched the whole thing happen. She said she saw him looking in my van, then came back with a rock and knocked the glass out, open the door and get my new shop vac and tool box and walk off with it.

The company I worked for replaced everything the next day.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I had my van broken into in 97. The so-called security guard at my apartment watched the whole thing happen. She said she saw him looking in my van, then came back with a rock and knocked the glass out, open the door and get my new shop vac and tool box and walk off with it.
> 
> The company I worked for replaced everything the next day.


The so-called security officer assited in helping said crook in hauling off your tools


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hit the pawn shops and try to find your stuff. Hopefully the douchbags used the driver's license and there's a record of who pawned your tools.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the tools that were stolen. I know how much a plumber's tools cost.


Just got back from a 2 hr chicken hunt. New pawn shop policies are ID and thumb print and they have to fax there local police department a list of all pawns or purchases daily. They cannot resale purchases for 30 days and pawns for 60. Thats assuming there honest. Oh well, I hope the police can come up with something. My neighbor gave them a pretty good lead that I hope pans out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Go to the closest pawn shop from your house. Thieves are a lazy bunch.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

That sucks man, sorry to hear it and hope things work out for you. Hope you catch them first.:furious:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Go to the closest pawn shop from your house. Thieves are a lazy bunch.


Most of the stuff stolen around here is listed on ebay before the end of the day.

One guy was brazen enough to add erasing serial numbers from stolen property as a selling point for an angle grinder he was selling.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I HATE theives. That puts a pit in my stomach just thinking about it. I had a dream about a month ago that I went out to my van and the back doors were wide open and it was completely empty. I felt anxious that whole day. 

I have windows in my van and I'm going to either buy or make some grates since this is now fresh in my mind. 







Paul


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate thieves with a passion! I mean this sincerely, the legal and justifiable use of deadly force should be extended to property crime. In other words, if you see some shiotball stealing your stuff, you should be able to KILL him with no legal consequence.

This is the only way we'll ever get property crime under control....

Anyway, sorry it happened to you man. That sucks. I hope you get your stuff back...

P.S., I hope you get to break his fookin' fingers with a hammer before they take him to jail.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats some bs...I bet it was a home inspector. I hope you get a great lucky streak in return!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

No reason to ever own a van with glass in the back doors... serves only one purpose and that's for thieves.


I always back my truck up against the building or against poles. You won't get past either to gain access into the truck. 

What I don't like about my truck being clean is the ability for a thief to easily grab what has value now. 

Before, they'd walk as they'd have to clean the truck first to find out what is valued. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

And also dodge a few urine filled bottles acting as booby traps.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that my friend.

With a little luck and some good timing, Hopefully insurance will pay their max, and THEN you'll recover a few of the big ticket items.

I know it sucks when something real crappy has happened and people sit back and tell you you're lucky, as it could have been worse, but you still have your health, and at the end of the day, all material posessions can be replaced...

Good luck with beefing up your security and/or new vehicle!

Edit:

A little voice inside his head said...
"Cheer up 89', things could get worse." 

Well, sure enough, 89' cheered up and things got worse!

:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Id the tools*

ALL of my milwaukee drills, hole hawgs
and sawzalls have my name literally burned 
into the plastic body.... My bosch rotary hammer
and jack hammer too

I take a small screwdriver and heat it up white hot
with my turbo torch and then I melt my name and telephone number into the plastic body....

its kinda fun and it cant be sanded off :yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> P.S., I hope you get to break his fookin' fingers with a hammer before they take him to jail.


More like, "PUT YOUR MOUTH ON THE CURB!"


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your tools, same thing happened to me 3 years ago. I'm pretty sure it was an ex employee because I ALWAYS double check all the doors and no windows were broke. Good luck man I know how pissed you are!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with Widders on them selling on Ebay. Check for the tools there and you can also see where the seller is from.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

JK949 said:


> More like, "PUT YOUR MOUTH ON THE CURB!"


Should we call you Norton or Furlong there, Eddy?

:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

U666A said:


> Should we call you Norton or Furlong there, Eddy?
> 
> :laughing:



I dont know if I would have the nerve to do that...

but my wife on the other hand is ready fry someone alive, I mean right now!:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> I dont know if I would have the nerve to do that...
> 
> but my wife on the other hand is ready fry someone alive, I mean right now!:laughing:


"If momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy!!!"

Words to live by!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The last two times I've been at my local sewer machine repair shops 3 guys in total were buying new machines because of theft, one of the bigger company's had a big kodiak with a plumbers body on it taken in broad daylight full of sewer equip and cams, it happens at home depots around here daily


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

JK949 said:


> More like, "PUT YOUR MOUTH ON THE CURB!"


hell yes.
i guess they are lucky you didnt catch them.
not just broken fingers.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I would be on man hunt thats one of the lowest things a man could do to lazy to make their own living so they steal what alows a man to make his..total bs sorry to hear that man hope you get your stuff. Maybe he will get hit buy a bus trying to drag it to the pawn shop..:furious:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. The same thing happened to my brother a few years back. Don't forget to check craigslist for your stuff too.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Probably going to the swap meets this weekend.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

well i got a daisy to a few years ago my brother yes my brother and his buddy broke into my garage and truck stold every thing three sewer machinces two torch rigs band saw saw saw hand tools cleared me out they caught that guy with a few of my hand tools when i say few i mean two scredrivers and a hammer with my name and number engraved on it the guy said him and my brother did it but since my brother used to live with me all his print were all over my ****, well i live in an open area other words no fences allowed and the mail boxes are right behind my house well this fuok that it was cool to walk through my yard after all he did my ex didnt let me shoot him so ran out side and monkey stomped his ass his mother saw the whole thing and she called the cops luckely i had no trespasin and he stole from me before i said i thought he broke into my car again luckly i didnt get introuble for nothin but that ******* wont still from me again as for my brother mama dont let me touch him and being that we only see each other at her house i let it be but i havent talk to him since


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

That's sucks, Sorry it happened to you. Few weeks ago my brother found his car on bricks in the morning when he had to go to work.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You had so much in a truck with zero security measures in place?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> You had so much in a truck with zero security measures in place?


yea I would suggest putting those round mobile mini latches and locks on all your doors on what ever van you own


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> You had so much in a truck with zero security measures in place?


Definitely the most expensive lesson I've learned! At least in a monetary way.

I became to lacks and naive in remembering what some people are capable of. 

I did have a viper alarm but it did'nt do its job!:furious:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I had the same alarm on mine I guess no one listens to stay a way from the vehicle any more shiot mine probaly said like what u see its free


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Reason number 216 I like a box truck over a van. No windows in the back. The only way they are getting into my truck is with heavy equipment.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Your stuff is for ever gone and if he was lucky he got about 300 to 600 for your stuff
> 
> It happen many times to me and they caught the guy that night and all he had left was my measuring tape and 300 in cash
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 
OS is probably right. 

Most of these people don't care what they get for the stolen goods, as long as it's enough to get them high for a while....

Sorry to hear about it....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Airgap said:


> OS is probably right.
> 
> Most of these people don't care what they get for the stolen goods, as long as it's enough to get them high for a while....
> 
> Sorry to hear about it....


How the cops caught this guy was that he was driving around with no head lights at night and at the same time the cops were at my place doing a report

It was about an hour after he stole all my stuff

I went to were the had the guy in the cruiser to identify my measuring tape because I had my name on it. I told the cops let him out of the cruiser and I will teach to never steal again

They though that was a good idea. But they still wouldn't let me nut a beating to him

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Last summer they got my driver's side window and took my GPS.
I'm still finding broken glass.

But its a good thing the thief was as dumb as most are or he would have gotten my ridgid monitor that was sitting on the passenger's seat.

You got some serious weight stolen. That took some time. A lot of effort went into that. Imagine what it would be like if that effort was spent being productive member of society.

Good luck, man.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a brand new 1985 extra long 1 1/2 ton dodge van with all the goodies,shelves,boxes everything.I was parked at a home quarterstore(before depot @ blowes buying some paint.A thief broke my front window and stole a nice KNACK storage box from between my front seats. The sucker only got empty bottles and trash. I still keep my junk box between my front seats. ,I keep my hand tools scattered in back so I can reach in @ grab what I need .They went to alot of trouble just to get a empty toolbox. To this day I keep tools in different boxes in back of truck. Sorry about your tools ,I hope they catch the sorry [email protected]#s and throw away the key


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I hate people who steal a mans lively hood. May he rot in hell


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

My car was broken in mid december, it was parted on the street for 2 nights only. ******* smashed my window, all he got was my crappy blu tooth and my nice ray bans. street value of what he took $40, the window and my labour $95. if I had to get it installed $300. What did this idiot gain? next to nothing and its my dime.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

One reason we do not buy vans with windows. Keep the cab clear of all tools. We also have the electric deadbolt locks installed on the doors. They work great when you got some jagbag with a dent puller popping the stock locks on the doors.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Nobody stole anything from me but some jackass kid decided it was a good idea to shoot the back window with a bb gun while my wife was driving. The bb went in right behind my 2 yr olds car seat, lucky the head rest was there. $400 for a new back window with defrost. I did have a gps and pack of cigs stolen from my work van before and 10 years ago my boss had an entire work truck stolen, found it burned down on the side of I-10 void of all tools. Classy bunch of people we have here...


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

I feel for you. I had the same thing happen to me about 4 years ago and it is an awful feeling. They stole everything in my van even tools that you can not hardly replace today, (lead ladles, pots, and tools)It was over $15000.00 in loss and my insurance would only pay half so I turned it in on my homeowners and they covered it. If I would have caught them I would have chopped off their hands and shoved them up their ash. I hate a F'in thief.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Sorry for your loss. I hate people who steal a mans lively hood. May he rot in hell


AMEN!! Just reading this thread and thinking back I'm starting to get pissed all over again.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Castle law in N.C. extends to all of my property and I have several hand guns ,one with a lazer sight not to mention a nice short barrel 12 gauge so if anyone wants to try breaking into my van or home be my guest. Ive got the county coroner on speed dial!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Cotton06 said:


> I feel for you. I had the same thing happen to me about 4 years ago and it is an awful feeling. They stole everything in my van even tools that you can not hardly replace today, (lead ladles, pots, and tools)It was over $15000.00 in loss and my insurance would only pay half so I turned it in on my homeowners and they covered it. If I would have caught them I would have chopped off their hands and shoved them up their ash. I hate a F'in thief.


That sucks man! I need to check my ho ins. to see if they will pay more than my liability wich is about 60%. 

Im trying not to let it bother me, but what gets me is all the smaller specialty tools related to our trade thats taken me years to put together!!!
And I keep thinking, he left the old k-60, why not leave the 7/8 cable so I could still try to get some work done. But of course I know these guys have NO idea what it means to try to provide for your family honestly.


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel your pain man I had my house broken into and got about 8k robbed and they caught all the juveniles and nothing has happened yet. This has been 8 months ago. Good luck


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> That sucks man! I need to check my ho ins. to see if they will pay more than my liability wich is about 60%.
> 
> Im trying not to let it bother me, but what gets me is all the smaller specialty tools related to our trade thats taken me years to put together!!!
> And I keep thinking, he left the old k-60, why not leave the 7/8 cable so I could still try to get some work done. But of course I know these guys have NO idea what it means to try to provide for your family honestly.


Is any of your tools marked? If so go to all the pawn shops in your area if you see any of them do not say anything walk out and call the police and have them come in with you to get them back. If you say anything to a pawn shop employee they will have them off the property before the police get there. Another thing check e-bay and Craig list if you see it write down the location and call the police. We had a Ridgid camera stolen by an employee and found it on craigs list and got it back.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.
What I did for a while, was to use a very old Nokia 6600 phone with a Symbian app (cant remember what it was called), which used the phone`s camera as a motion detector. I used to keep it in the back of my van, facing the rear door. As soon as it detected any movement, it would call a predefined phone number, on my personal phone. The best silent alarm really. You knew within seconds if someone broke into the van, and you could alert someone nearby the location of the van or the police if you were too far away from it. No false alarms, anytime i opened the door it would call me straight away. It gave me great piece of mind at night (i was keeping my personal phone ringer at max volume), but had to reset it after each time the "alarm" was triggered, fed up and ditched the idea.
But you could do that if your van looks appealing to thiefs. You can find the app on the Symbian market by searching for "motion detector for 6600" and other keywords like that.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

When that happened to me 1999 i decided to get out the field and into the office.

They stole the truck stripped it, brought it back and tried to get into a personal vehicle and that was when we heard them. We had a good idea of who did it, but no one was ever prosecuted.


----------



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> we had those ford vans for a long time and had trouble till we put the steel cage mesh in all the windows.
> had it strapped and bolted to the door body and you could not get through it from the outside to save your soul...
> 
> they dont like to get near the steel mesh stuff cause it reminds them of their last bus ride to prison...:laughing::yes:
> ...


wow, stand up move from a stand up guy, from one plumber to another. Thank god theres still people like you around. :thumbup:


----------



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

*If the police got a good print off your door you should have no problem catching the guy. My house was robbed twice in the last 2 years, the first time the guy was caught 3 months later because he was picked up for domestic dispute... ran his prints... locked him up. Career criminals get theirs sooner or later.* please, keep me updated.


----------



## slayrider (Feb 14, 2012)

My plumbing mentor told me this "steal a mans wife or his money but never steal his tools, with his tools he can make money and find a new wife". When caught he should learn how well the 2 inch PVC cutters I have work on fingers.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

We just had our job shack broken in to. I lost about 200 bucks worth of hand tools. I was lucky though. They didn't grab my toolbox with about 900 bucks worth of Milwaukee power tools in it. I'm much happier replacing a couple wrenches and screw drivers. The electricians came off the worst. All their Milwaukee combo kits, their hole hog, their hammer drills and all their wire got stolen. A couple guys in my crew lost batteries that were charging and the chargers, and a first year was unlucky enough to lose his brand new ridgid 101, 15, and 30 tubing cutters that he bought last week.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Insuring tools is a wise thing to do, and it does not cost too much either.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I just got a great deal on some used tools 

All I had to do was paint over some one else name


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I just got a great deal on some used tools
> 
> All I had to do was paint over some one else name


 







:laughing:...........good one..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I just got a great deal on some used tools
> 
> All I had to do was paint over some one else name


Have to paint over my paint job, and the engraving haha


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I had a GO 250 stolem off my truck and found it at the nearest pawnshop three days later with my name still engraved on it!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> I had a GO 250 stolem off my truck and found it at the nearest pawnshop three days later with my name still engraved on it!


Did u get it back without buying it and police?


----------



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

*stolen tools*

Im happy you have insurance but damn dude, as i was reading your "tools that got stolen list," i was literally sick to my stomach... Im so sorry this happened to u, please keep us updated, i wanna kno where those finger prints lead to and if they catch the scum... Keep calm bro


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread is damn near a year old! :thumbsup:


----------

